
Apple is a hypocrite (and so are we) - wtmt
https://www.zdnet.com/article/apple-is-a-hypocrite-so-are-we/
======
Aperocky
And the author is a massive hypocrite too.

> Apple seem to suggest that their engagement will make the local people
> happier.

> We recognize that Chinese aren’t going to be Gorbacheved.

Did anybody follow what happened to regular citizens of the Soviet Union after
it broke apart? Economy output cut by half per capital, life expectation
reduced drastically. And freedom in some of the republic got much worse as
they became absolute dictatorships. And this guy speak like it was some
glorious event for the people.

Presumably, on his moral high horse, he would agree that the democratic
government of Iraq was a massive improvement over Saddam Hussein? But such
judgement should be left to the Iraqi people, and last I have checked they are
not exactly happy with what happened to them in the last decade and half.

------
throwGuardian
Apple's P.R. is very effective at painting their totalitarian lust for control
over their platform as a pro-user, pro- freedom stance, when in reality they
are very much like China in their tenets.

when faced with an adversary they simply cannot manipulate into submission,
like they do to Western democracies, they cower and roll over to the side of
money.

When Apple's fanatical fans defend their actions as "complying with Chinese
law", they're merely regurgitating the messaging Apple's Juggernaut of a P.R.
machine has programmed them with.

~~~
rahuldottech
Not sure why this comment is being being downvoted. While the phrasing could
be better, the point stands.

It's frankly ridiculous that people are fighting for their democracy in a
country, but Apple won't allow them to install an app that can help them track
police activity.

These are thousand dollar devices, that these people OWN, but on which they
still can't install the apps they choose. Honestly, fuck Apple for this. It
makes me so angry to see this BS.

------
deogeo
I too remember the American worker demanding production be outsourced to
China. /s

Now that this has resulted in the choice to live like the Amish or buy Chinese
goods, he is a hypocrite for choosing the latter. How convenient that
multinationals that drive US trade policy, and ordinary workers, both fall
under the author's 'we' umbrella.

